

Ask HN: Creating beautiful, single-page articles? - ekpyrotic

Evening guys, I remember seeing a number of web applications to create beautiful &#38; professional single-page articles w/ clean design and crisp typography. Can you point me in the right direction? Thanks.<p>Something along the lines of substance.io.
======
ekpyrotic
Hey guys, I've found a few Dropbox powered apps:

Skrivr (closed beta): <http://skrivr.com/> Droptype (closed beta):
<http://droptype.com/> Calepin: <http://calepin.co/> scriptogr.am:
<http://scriptogr.am/>

------
sudhirj
svbtle.com

